# Sticky  Little Treasury Jewelers ~ Bremont 2020 Buyers Guide!



## Little Treasury Jewelers

*Limited Edition Bremont Hawking!*










_Celebrating the British Scientist whose work developed our understanding of the nature of space,
the nature of matter and the nature of time._

_*Watch:*__* The Bremont Hawking Limited Edition || The Documentary*_

*CASEBACK*​The Bremont Hawking Limited Edition contains 4 wooden discs inlaid into the back of the watch taken from the desk at which Hawking contemplated the mysteries of the universe, one of his most treasured possessions. This exquisite chronometer also contains some meteorite to symbolize the cosmos which can be seen at the centre of the striking hand-finished closed case back, as well as an etching of stars from the night sky in Oxford, on 8th January 1942, the date that Hawking was born










*Men's Limited Editions*








*Limited Editions: *

388 Stainless steel and black dial pieces.
88 Rose Gold with black dial pieces.
88 White Gold and blue dial pieces.
These numbers reference the year in which Hawking "Brief History of Time" was published, 1988"

*- Movement:* 42-hour power reserve, Modified calibre 11 1/2" BE-33-AE, Automatic
*- Functions:* Hours, minutes, 120° arc retrograde 30 seconds sub dial at 6 o'clock, Double window big date at 12 o'clock
*- Case:* 41mm x 14.20mm Stainless steel, 18k Rose Gold, 18k White Gold
*- Water resistance:* 100m
*- Band:* Alligator Strap

*Women's Hawking Quantum Limited Edition *










*- Limited Edition:* 88 stainless steel women's pieces.
*- Movement:* 38-hour power reserve, Modified calibre 11 1/2" BE-92AV, Automatic
*- Functions: Hours*, minutes, seconds, date at 6 o'clock position
*- Case:* 34mm
*- Bezel* claw set with 60 white brilliant cut 1.35mm VVS FG Diamonds: 0.7ct
*- Water resistance:* 50m
*- Dial:* Whitened, full meteorite with 11 applied batons containing 33 claw set 0.8mm VVS FG diamonds.
*- Band:* 16mm stainless steel, double deploying clasp.

Unlike the men's edition, the women's features a dial entirely made from meteorite and is beautifully paired with polished nickel hands. Turning the watch over reveals its open case back through which an exquisite and intricately hand-finished 'black hole' automatic rotor can be seen. Designed to Bremont's exacting specifications, the rotor is inspired by the swirling of a black hole, a nod to the black hole theory so prevalent in Hawking's scientific theories; it also incorporates a veneer of the oak from Hawking's desk.
------------------------------------------------------
_*Purchase here!*_
*Bremont Hawking Stainless Steel*
*Bremont Hawking Rose Gold
Bremont Hawking White Gold
Bremont Hawking Quantum*
------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bremont Broadsword Bronze Collection!








*

_*APPROVED BY HER MAJESY'S ARMED FORCES*
Bremont are the sole luxury watch producer allowed to legitimately use the signs, symbols and insignia of all three services on their watches._

*Watch:* *The Bremont Broadsword Bronze || Approved by Her Majesty's Armed Forces*​2020 sees the introduction of the Broadsword Bronze timepieces, adding to the original line up in Bremont's Armed Forces Collection. The use of bronze nods to the material's importance in naval engineering due to its high corrosion resistance to salt water. The new Broadsword case is made of CuSn8 bronze, a solid solution strengthened copper alloy with 8% tin. The high tin content adds to strength, wear and resistance to corrosion. The Bremont Broadsword was originally designed as a contemporary take on the three handed 'Dirty Dozen' watch design, a series of timepieces commissioned for the British Army during World War Two when Britain's Ministry of Defence needed watches to issue to military personnel.








​The new bronze editions are available in three different coloured dial and strap variations, complementing the existing range. The 'slate', 'sotek' (a military green / teal colour) and 'tobacco' dials feature a sub-seconds hand at six o'clock as well as multiple layers of luminous paint on both the dial and hands to complete the original specification for the British Army.
*- Movement:* Modifired calibre 11 1/2" BE-95-2AV
*- Caseback:* Closed Stainless Steel 316L. Embossed detailing
*- Crystal:* Domed anti-reflective, scratch resistant sapphire crystal
*- Functions:* Hours, minutes, small seconds, date
* - Case:* 40mm CuSn8 Bronze
*- Water resistance:* 100m
*- Dial* (Left to right): Sotek, Slate, Tobacco
*Band:* 20mm brown nubuck strap with white stitching. Gray or khaki vintage style leather.

*BREMONT CO-FOUNDER NICK ENGLISH TESTS THE BRONZE BROADSWORD*
*Blog: See how the Bronze Broadsword aged over 20 days!*

------------------------------------------------------
_*Purchase here!*_
*Bremont Broadsword Bronze Sotek*
*Bremont Broadsword Bronze Slate*
*Bronze Broadsword Bronze Tobacco*
------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bremont Project Possible!*







​2019 saw one man achieve the impossible. It is unlikely in this lifetime that anyone will complete something of the magnitude that Bremont Ambassador Normal 'Nims' Purja MBE accomplished in just 6 months and 6 days. Nims firmly took his place in mountaineering history when he completed Bremont Project Possible, a challenge to summit Earth's 14 tallest mountains, all higher than 9,000m, in less than 7 months. Smashing the previous record of nearly 8 years and breaking a further 6 world records in the process, it's arguably a record unlikely to be broken.










_*Watch: Little Treasury Jewelers hands-on watch review!*_​To celebrate this remarkable feat and the ultimate mountaineering goal, Bremont has released the Limited Edition Bremont Project Possible. Limited to only 300 pieces, the GMT diver is based on Bremont's celebrated Supermarine 500. Built from titanium and bronze, the timepiece boasts a dark blue dial with bronze bezel and ceramic blue insert, teamed with bronze hands. Turning the watch over reveals an open case back through which the rotor can be seen which details the heights of each of the 14 mountains, and in the order that Nims summitted them.










*- Limited Edition:* 300 pieces
*- Collection:* Supermarine
*- Movement:* Modified calibre 11 ¼''' BE-93-2AE automatic chronometer
*- Functions:* Hours, minutes, seconds, date, 24-hour GMT hand
*- Case:* 43mm Aviation-grade Ti 6-4 titanium, Cusn8 bronze, Trip-Tick construction with scratch resistance DLC treated case barrel
*- Water Resistance: *500m
*- Dial:* Blue
*- Band:* 22mm Khaki Vintage side stitch, or bracelet

------------------------------------------------------
_*Purchase here!*_
*Bremont Project Possible*
*Bremont Project Possible Bracelet*
------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Explore: **Our Entire Bremont Collection!*
*Little Treasury Website: littletreasury.com*
*Phone: 410-721-7100
Youtube: Little Treasury Watch Reviews!*


----------



## Mediocre

The Hawking men's has a slight resemblance to a Tudor double date, albeit in a nicer finish IMHO. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sean374

The broad sword looks amazing


----------



## HyFlyer

I watched your Bremont live streaming event yesterday. I wish I could have made the event!


----------

